# Problem migrating from LR Classic to LR for web



## richard_beare (Jan 4, 2023)

I have been unable to migrate my files and collections from my trial version of LR Classic (which expires tomorrow) to LR for web (which I have purchased).
I have spent several hours in chats with two Adobe agents but neither has to been able to solve the problem.
The catalog and the folders with the images are both on an external hard drive. Collections have been created that match the folder structure so that on import to the web my folders become albums.
The validation process terminates with an error message that "Something went wrong" (screenshot attached) but the error log (attached as a screenshot and a text file) shows no errors whatsoever except the following in the last line:
     Error occurred during [Asset_stage_verification_pass : ?:0: attempt to index a nil value  ].  Error Info : ^2
I am running MacOS Ventura 13.1 on a brand new 16 inch Apple M1 MacBook Pro with 16Gb of memory.
If anyone able to help with this I would be immensely grateful.
Thank you.
Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2023)

Oh yes, that's not a very helpful error is it! Are you able to edit one of the photos in Classic's Develop module.

A really long shot, but can I get you to double check that LR Classic has full disk access? How do I set permissions on macOS for Lightroom Classic?

And also in Classic, go to File menu > Optimize Catalog. And also File menu > Plug-in Manager to see what plug-ins are installed (if LogiOptions is there, disable it).

Then, let's make sure we're starting with a clean slate for the cloud app. To do so, go to https://lightroom.adobe.com > click your avatar top right > Account Info > Delete Lightroom Library. And then for good measure, let's also delete /Users/[your username]/Pictures/Lightroom Library.lrlibrary

Then open Lightroom and try the migration again? 

If that doesn't do the trick, next in line, go back to Classic, go to File menu > New Catalog and create a new temporary catalog. Then go to File menu > Import from Another Catalog and select the upgraded catalog. Let it import with the file handling pop-up set to Add new photos to catalog without moving. Then do the clean slate for the cloud app again, just to rule out leftovers from the previous migration, and try to migrate the temporary catalog. 

It's not a documented migration error message, so I'm bouncing around other things have caused similar errors in Classic.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2023)

Oh, one warning - if you've been using the cloud account for other things like mobile apps, don't delete lightroom library!!!!!


----------



## richard_beare (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Victoria,
Thanks so much for going to the trouble of suggesting all these actions. It's very much appreciated.
I've now carefully gone through everything you suggested, and, sadly, it's made no difference - I still come up with the exact same error log.
Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2023)

One more idea, suggested by @RikkFlohr. Select all the photos, File menu > Export as Catalog (without previews and originals is fine), then open the resulting catalog in Classic, then try migrating that resulting catalog. If that still doesn't do the trick, he can get the engineers involved. Don't worry too much about the Classic trial expiring, the basic functions like this still work even after it's expired.


----------



## richard_beare (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank again, Victoria. Just tried @RikkFlohr's suggestion - no change, same error log as before.
So if he can get the engineers involved that would be fantastic.
Richard


----------



## richard_beare (Jan 6, 2023)

richard_beare said:


> Thank again, Victoria. Just tried @RikkFlohr's suggestion - no change, same error log as before.
> So if he can get the engineers involved that would be fantastic.
> Richard


Hello again, Victoria. Would it be possible to ask Rikk Flohr if he could get the engineers involved with this? Presumably, some other people are likely to have the same problem as there's nothing special about my setup, so maybe Adobe need to investigate and come up with a solution. Thanks, Richard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi Richard. Sorry I didn't get to post back, I'd already left by the time Rikk replied yesterday. He's grabbed the error log from the first post and sent it to an engineer who worked on migration, we're awaiting reply.


----------



## richard_beare (Jan 6, 2023)

richard_beare said:


> Hello again, Victoria. Would it be possible to ask Rikk Flohr if he could get the engineers involved with this? Presumably, some other people are likely to have the same problem as there's nothing special about my setup, so maybe Adobe need to investigate and come up with a solution. Thanks, Richard





Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Richard. Sorry I didn't get to post back, I'd already left by the time Rikk replied yesterday. He's grabbed the error log from the first post and sent it to an engineer who worked on migration, we're awaiting reply.


Thanks a million. Richard


----------

